# Decent bag



## oldwhitewood (12 Aug 2008)

Can anyone recommend a decent bag to carry a DSLR with lens attached and 2 other lens? The ability to hang a tripod off it too would be nice.

At the moment I use a Lowepro slingshot but I don't like it, too uncomfortable.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

I have a Lowepro Mini Trekker AW would be ideal for what you need!!















Got it really cheap too on ebay long time ago for under Â£40 inc postage!

Hope that helps


----------



## oldwhitewood (12 Aug 2008)

Thats the one deffo, they aren't cheap though I can only find them for about Â£50 on ebay.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Thats the one deffo, they aren't cheap though I can only find them for about Â£50 on ebay.


If you want cheap then you can't go for Lowepro  as you should already know these are high quality bags 

I also have a Micro Trekker 200, slighty cheaper and holds just has much, worth a look, but its not all weather!

Also got for the auctions and not the buy it now, if you want an ebay snipper let me know  thats how I win stuff cheaper!


----------



## oldwhitewood (13 Aug 2008)

They are high quality yeah, that's true. I think I might have to go for the more expensive version which has the all weather function, it will be no good if my gear gets soaked so it's probably worth the investment.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Aug 2008)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> They are high quality yeah, that's true. I think I might have to go for the more expensive version which has the all weather function, it will be no good if my gear gets soaked so it's probably worth the investment.


I originally purchased the Micro to take on holidays to Portugal with my 400mm zoom, but then it wasn't great for "sunny" London lol and just brought the other one! Also have a large complete water proof bag that I haven't used once LOL worth over 100 quid! wanna buy that?? lol


----------



## Joecoral (13 Aug 2008)

good shout on the bag LD, I've been looking for a decent bag for my DSLR for some time
Just ordered me one of these off eBay today
Â£40.99 delivered. Not bad considereding they're going for Â£109.99 in Jessops currently!
JC


----------



## tko187 (13 Aug 2008)

Hey Ld, was wondering what the business cards are for, are you a professional photographer??


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> good shout on the bag LD, I've been looking for a decent bag for my DSLR for some time
> Just ordered me one of these off eBay today
> Â£40.99 delivered. Not bad considereding they're going for Â£109.99 in Jessops currently!
> JC


You made a good choice, bag not mine though, well at least not the contents! its the same otherwise lol




			
				tko187 said:
			
		

> Hey Ld, was wondering what the business cards are for, are you a professional photographer??


That bag is not mine  I wish I had that equipment LOL was just to show an example.


----------



## oldwhitewood (14 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> good shout on the bag LD, I've been looking for a decent bag for my DSLR for some time
> Just ordered me one of these off eBay today
> Â£40.99 delivered. Not bad considereding they're going for Â£109.99 in Jessops currently!
> JC



Hey Joe, which seller was it? Was it from China?


----------



## Joecoral (14 Aug 2008)

yeah, chinese seller called 0216everydaygoals. They have quite a few of them for sale


----------



## George Farmer (14 Aug 2008)

I have a Lowepro AW Mini Trekker.  Perfect for my requirements and the quality is superb.

I got it with a Practical Photography magazine subscription which was great value.  Excellent magazine too, full of inspiration and interesting techniques.


----------



## oldwhitewood (14 Aug 2008)

Yeah that is the one with Practical Photography embroidered on the back isn't it? Somone is selling one of those on ebay too.


----------

